# Damage to Carla Maersk After Collision in Houston Ship Channel



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Collision near Morgans Point in Houston Ship Channel

Some new photos released Monday night by the U.S. Coast Guard show damage to the chemical tanker Carla Maersk and Conti Peridot bulk carrier after colliding Monday in the Houston Ship Channel near Morgans Point, Texas. The Carla Maersk was carrying about 216,000 barrels of Methyl Tertiary Butyl Ether (MTBE) when the collision occurred in dense fog, causing an unknown quantity of the product to spill into the Channel.The U.S. Coast Guard shut down the Houston Ship Channel between light 86 and Morgan’s Point.
The chemical tanker Carla Maersk sits at anchor off Morgans Point, Texas, after being involved in a collision with the bulk carrier Conti Peridot March 9, 2015.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.yesterday.20:10.#1.damage to carla maersk after collision in houston ship canal.thank you for news of collision.it looks like there was not much damage,thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

The access to the port has been closed now for three days because of this incident. Lots of ships can't get out and others can't get in but may choose to divert. I imagine the lawyers are rubbing their hands with glee about this incident - loss of earnings, closed refinery, polution in the water, etc. etc. Insurers ready to run and hide?


----------

